# يعنــى إيــه من ليس له فليبع ثوبه ويشترى سيفاً



## Kirolos AvaMena (4 مايو 2009)

*تفسير هام لهذه الأيات من أنجيل معلمنا لوقا بركاته مع جميعنا امين*​ 

*"ثم قال لهم: حين أرسلتكم بلا كيس ولا مزود ولا أحذية*​ 
*هل أعوزكم شيء؟ فقالوا: لا.*​ 
*فقال لهم: لكن الآن من له كيس فليأخذه، ومزود كذلك،*​ 
*ومن ليس له فليبع ثوبه ويشترِ سيفًا.*​ 
*لأني أقول لكم أنه ينبغي أن يتم فيّ أيضًا هذا المكتوب:*​ 
*وأُحصيَ مع آثمة،*​ 
*لأن ما هو من جهتي له انقضاء.*​ 
*فقالوا: يا رب هوذا هنا سيفان.*​ 
*فقال لهم: يكفي*
*" لوقا*
*[35-38].*​ 
*أولاً: في إرساله لهم لم يسألهم شيئًا سوى التخلي عن كل شيء حتى الضروريات ليكون هو سرّ شبعهم والمدبّر لحياتهم الخاصة وعملهم الكرازي، أما الآن وقد حان وقت الصليب وجّه أنظارهم للجهاد، لا ليحملوا سيفًا ويحاربوا به كما ظن التلاميذ، وإنما ليحملوا سيف الإيمان الحيّ العامل بالمحبة. لهذا عندما قالوا له أنه يوجد سيفان، قال لهم: يكفي. وقد حسبوه أنه يقصد السيفين الماديين.*​ 
*يشبه القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم تصرفِ المسيح هذا أشبه بمدرب السباحة الذي يضع يديه تحت جسم من يدربهم وهم في المياه فيشعروا براحة وثقة، ثم يسحب يديه قليلاً قليلاً فيجاهدوا ويتعلموا. هكذا في البداية لم يحثهم السيد عن الجهاد الروحي، إنما أرسلهم للكرازة محمولين على يديه لا يحتاجون إلى شيء، والآن يسألهم الجهاد الروحي بسيف الروح الحق، ليواجهوا الضيقات ويحتملوا الصلب معه بفرح ولا يتعثروا.*​ 
*لم يتركهم السيد المسيح في عوزٍ إلى شيء، بل بفيض أشبع كل احتياجاتهم حين كان معهم بالجسد، والآن لمحبته أراد لهم أن يتركهم ليحمل هو الصليب، ويصيرون كما في عوز، لكي ينعموا بخبراتٍ جديدةٍ وسط العوز والألم. المحبة التي من خلالها عاشوا فترة من الزمن في راحة بلا عوز هي بعينها التي سمحت لهم أن يمارسوا الشركة معه في آلامه. لهذا السبب كما يقول القديس أنبا أنطونيوس الكبير في رسائله أن الله غالبًا ما يعطي للتائبين في بداية توبتهم تعزيات كثيرة ليرفعهم ويسندهم، لكنه يسمح فينزع هذه التعزيات إلى حين، لكي يجاهدوا وسط الآلام فيتزكون، وينالون تعزيات أعظم من الأولى.*​ 
*ثانيًا: يرى القديس أمبروسيوس أن السيف الذي طلب السيد من تلاميذه أن يقتنوه هو "كلمة الله" التي تُحسب كسيفٍ ذي حدين.*​ 
*v "ومن ليس له، فليبع ثوبه ويشترِ سيفًا" [36].*​ 
*لماذا تأمرني يا رب بهذا الشراء، بينما تمنعني من الضرب (مت 26: 52)؟*​ 
*لماذا تأمرني باقتناء ما تمنعني عن إخراجه من غمده، حتى ولو للدفاع عن النفس؟!*​ 
*كان الرب قادرًا على الانتقام، لكنه فضل أن يُذبح! يوجد أيضًا السيف الروحي الذي يجعلك تبيع ميراثك لتشتري الكلمة التي تكتسي بها أعماق الروح.*​ 
*يوجد أيضًا سيف الألم الذي به تخلع الجسد لتشتري بنفايات جسدك المذبوح إكليل الاستشهاد المقدس...*​ 
*ربما يقصد بالسيفين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد، اللذين بهما نتسلح ضد مكائد إبليس (أف 6: 11)، لذا قال الرب "يكفي" حتى نفهم أن التعلم الوارد في العهدين ليس فيهما نقص.*​ 
*القديس أمبروسيوس*​ 
*هذا ويرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن هذين السيفين لم يكونا سوى سكينين كبيرين كانا مع بطرس ويوحنا، اُستخدمتا في إعداد الفصح (إن كان قد قُدم يوم خميس العهد).*​ 
*ثالثًا: يلاحظ أن السيد المسيح يحدث التلاميذ عن الجهاد الروحي حالاً بعد مناقشتهم بخصوص أحاديثهم عمن يحتل المركز الأول، وكأنه يريد أن يوجههم إلى الجهاد عوض الانشغال بالكرامات الزمنية. كأنه يقول لهم أنه ليس وقت لطلب المجد، وإنما للصراع ضد عدو الخير، والجهاد لحساب الملكوت، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا كاسيان إننا الآن في وادي الدموع الذي يعبر بنا إلى الأمجاد الأبدية.*​ 
*v بينما كانوا يتشاحنون فيما بينهم من يكون الأكبر، قال لهم: أنه ليس وقت الكرامات إنما هو وقت الخطر والذبح. انظروا، أنا سيدكم أُقاد للموت البشع، مُحتقرًا من العصاة!*​ 
*الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس*​ 
*رابعًا: إذ حلّ وقت آلامه وصلبه، تحدث عن السيف لكي يهيئ أذهانهم لما سيحل به من أتعاب، فلا تكون مفاجئة لهم.*​ 
*خامسًا: بلا شك وجود سيفين في أيدي أثنى عشر صيادًا لا يساويان شيئًا أمام جماهير اليهود وجنود الرومان القادمين للقبض عليه، خاصة إن كان السيفان مجرد سكينتين، حتى إن كانا سيفين حقيقيين فإن هؤلاء الصيادين بلا خبرة في استخدام السيوف، لهذا يرى البعض أن كلمة السيد المسيح "يكفي" إنما ترجمة للكلمة العبرية "دَييّر" التي كان معلمو اليهود يستخدمونها ليسكتوا بها جهالة بعض تلاميذهم. وكأن السيد المسيح أراد أن يسكت تلاميذه الذين انصرفت أفكارهم إلى السيف المادي لا سيف الروح.*​ 
*هذا التفسير منقول من موقع كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل والأنبا أنطونيوس*​


----------



## Strident (4 مايو 2009)

kirolos avamena قال:


> *أن كلمة السيد المسيح "يكفي" إنما ترجمة للكلمة العبرية "دَييّر" التي كان معلمو اليهود يستخدمونها ليسكتوا بها جهالة بعض تلاميذهم. وكأن السيد المسيح أراد أن يسكت تلاميذه الذين انصرفت أفكارهم إلى السيف المادي لا سيف الروح.*​


 

أعتقد أن هذا هو التفسير الأصح...
لكن أيضاً التأملات الأخرى جميلة و مقبولة...

لكنه بالتأكيد لا يتحدث عن السيفين، و إلا لقال: "يكفيان"...

لكن مرة قرآت للبابا شنودة أنه كان ينتهرهم لأنهم لم يفهموا قصده بأنه يقصد سيف الإيمان


----------



## Kirolos AvaMena (10 مايو 2009)

johnnie قال:


> أعتقد أن هذا هو التفسير الأصح...
> لكن أيضاً التأملات الأخرى جميلة و مقبولة...
> 
> لكنه بالتأكيد لا يتحدث عن السيفين، و إلا لقال: "يكفيان"...
> ...


* شكرا عالمرور جونى*​


----------

